# Asparagus citrus saute



## Filus59602 (Mar 25, 2004)

ASPARAGUS CITRUS SAUTE 
Yield: 4 Servings 

1/4 cup orange juice 
3 Tablespoons white wine 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper 
2 Tablespoons butter 
1/3 cup chopped pecans 
3/4 pound fresh asparagus spears 
1/2 cup fresh or frozen peas 
1 1/2 ounces shiitake mushrooms, thinly sliced 
1 head Boston lettuce, separated into leaves 

Garnish: zest of 1 orange and 4 orange wedges Combine 
orange juice, wine, salt and pepper; set aside. 

Melt 1 Tablespoon butter in skillet over MEDIUM heat. Saute pecans until lightly browned, 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from skillet and drain on paper towel. 

Add remaining butter to pan. Saute asparagus over MEDIUM heat 2 minutes. Add 
orange juice/wine mixture to pan. Cover and steam 3 to 4 minutes, until asparagus is crisp-tender. Add peas and cook until tender. Stir in mushrooms and heat through. 

Arrange lettuce on four plates. Divide asparagus, peas, mushrooms and sauce from pan among lettuce. Top with orange zest and pecans. Squeeze juice from orange wedges over salad before serving. 

Category: Vegetables 
http://www.thedailyrecipe.com


----------



## French fried (Mar 28, 2004)

I love asparagus, that sounds fantastic


----------

